# hay went bushy tail hunting



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i got out around 4 got on the honda 250 and my daad got on his kodak 400 and went to these wood across my street that a bout 100-150 acers sry i cant spell it is very early just had time post this well i got out my 22 and my dad got out his he told me to go a 50 feet west from him and sit down about 10 mins past and one was jumping on the tree above me i hAD MY OPEN SITE 22 and thought it was sited in i shot at him about 20 -25 times miss miss miss never hit him again he never stoped jumping from tree to tree i ran out of bullets and herd my dad shot i go to him and he has a nice fox squirrel then their was one more squirrel hit it it fell down and ran off never seen it again but had fun only one but their will be more hunts !# i will show you the pic of the !# later


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sounds like a great time!!!

glad you got to see some!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thx i will post a pic of it soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

> 20 -25 times


you must be able to reload fast.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i shot a gun that held 18 shot then reload and blast some more hay here are ther pic


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

do you sq hunt with dogs this is one of my fiest sq dog boots


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i do i hunt with a blue tick ya i know they are **** dogs but if she see's a sq she will go wild i will try to post a pic of her and her name is blue


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

here she is chaseing a SQ on the tree can you see it its on the bird feeder


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

blueticks they make good sq dog also


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

this is my other fiest lil spike treeing a fox sq that day they treed 12 but i only shot 3 because of the leaves


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats a graphic pic of that bushy tail. next time take a distance pic.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ya she is a very good dog


----------

